# Sa - Hyperviscosity implications



## Bea (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I have been following the notice board for the past while and finally getting around to posting my question.
We have been ttc for 5 yrs and saw consultant this year who dx male factor - sa 8% density with 11% abnormal 37% motility and hyperviscosity. While we were told this is low we did not have any other explanation of the result - ie are there any positives to this which means natural conception likely.My investigationswere apparently okay - regular cycle etc. He suggested we go for IVF which we initially declined but since have written to him to advise we will go ahead with this option and are awaiting reply.
We have started mineral / vitamens (lycopene!)as suggested on previous posts to see if this help.
I have so many questions going through my head but if you could answer these two it would help.
Is hyperviscosity treatable or will this prevent any pg no matter what we try to increase motility / count etc? Do you think we have a small chance without IVF? I am 33 DH 30.
Also from reading other posts I realise no blood tests other examinations were done on DH (he has varicocele but urologist did not give much hope on success with removal of same). Do you think we should pursue this?
Any help would be a benefit.
I have realised just how little I know about the whole proceedure since following these posts - wish I had found this site before we starting attending consultant!

Regards,
Liz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carl said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have been following the notice board for the past while and finally getting around to posting my question.
> We have been ttc for 5 yrs and saw consultant this year who dx male factor - sa 8% density with 11% abnormal 37% motility and hyperviscosity. While we were told this is low we did not have any other explanation of the result - ie are there any positives to this which means natural conception likely.My investigationswere apparently okay - regular cycle etc. He suggested we go for IVF which we initially declined but since have written to him to advise we will go ahead with this option and are awaiting reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bea (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,
Thanks for getting back to me - sorry about the delay in replying and for this long winded question!

The full SA is as follows (I actually got the MAR wrong on the previous post!):

Vol: 3.8mls
Liquification - complete
Hyperviscous
PH - 8.3
Motility- 30.5 motile
Vitality- 32% live
8 mil per ml
26.6 million
_Mar 11% normal_2% pin heads / Headless

Also while the consultant says my results (hycose / bloods) were normal he did not decide to do a laparoscopy (despite hx perforated appendix with pelvic abscesses aged 12). He felt this was unneccessary as even if I had adhesions he says the problem still exists with male factor.
I plan to ask again for the laparoscopy just to rule out any other problem which would lessen our chances further.However my cycle is regular and normal.
Do you think this is sensible and on the basis of the full sa result do you think we should go straight for IVF or do we have a chance without this?
Thanks again for you advice.
Liz


----------

